# Question about my Lemond Poprad



## Grahamalicious (May 13, 2003)

i Recently Purchased a NOS Lemond Poprad Frameset off of ebay. Its a 2001 (White w/ Green panels). Its different from every other '01 poprad I've found pictures of online. All the ones i've found have regular shimano cable stops/adjusters, and mine has threaded braze-ons on the headtube. And the bigger difference, all the info i can find on these say they're made of Reynolds 853 Select. The downtube decal on mine says "Pro Team", like the higher end Lemond steel bikes.

anyone know anything about this? Is mine better, or just had the wrong decal applied?

Thanks!


----------



## Lemondpoprad (Jan 22, 2004)

Lemond switched that year to the head tube for the cable holders. But they had to many break under warranty so the next year they went to the down tubes again. As for the sticker that says Pro 853 it is wrong. Your bike has Select 853 tubes. Almost every Poprad that year came with wrong stickers...


----------



## blownpupil (Jan 13, 2002)

*poprad 2001*

Bought mine in 2001. It has the cable stops on the down tube. Sticker says 853 select.

EK


----------

